# it was fun (ser/estar)



## spainbound

For a phrase like "I went skiing. It was very fun," or "It was interesting because we were talking in Spanish," would you use ser or estar and would you use imperfect or preterite. 

Estaba divertido? Estuvo divertido? Fue divertido? Era divertido?

Estaba interesante? Estuvo interesante? Fue interesante? Era interesante. 

This has been bugging me for awhile.


----------



## Agró

spainbound said:


> For a phrase like "I went skiing. It was very fun," or "It was interesting because we were talking in Spanish," would you use ser or estar and would you use imperfect or preterite.
> 
> Estaba divertido? Estuvo divertido? Fue divertido? Era divertido?
> 
> Estaba interesante? Estuvo interesante? Fue interesante? Era interesante.
> 
> This has been bugging me for awhile.


: most common.


----------



## donbill

spainbound said:


> For a phrase like "I went skiing. It was very fun," or "It was interesting because we were talking in Spanish," would you use ser or estar and would you use imperfect or preterite.
> 
> Estaba divertido? Estuvo divertido? Fue divertido? Era divertido?
> 
> Estaba interesante? Estuvo interesante? Fue interesante? Era interesante.
> 
> This has been bugging me for awhile.



This is an interesting question, spainbound. I like agró's response, but I am eager to see what other nativos say. We may see a difference between Peninsular and Latin American preference. I hope this thread continues for a while.


----------



## blasita

> "I went skiing. It was very fun," or "It was interesting because we were talking in Spanish,"



Entre _estuvo_ y _fue_: yo diría en la mayoría de las ocasiones ´fue´ al igual que Agró (y en otros casos ´era´), pero no usaría tanto _estuvo_. Parte de mi familia viene del norte de España, y sí que utiliza más _estuvo_ que yo. También tengo amigos, y he trabajado en AL, y es verdad que sí lo dicen más allí también (como ya ha dicho donbill).

Lo que yo diría aquí preferentemente sería: _Fue divertido/interesante. Estuvo muy bien._ Es cierto que digo a veces _Estuvo interesante/divertido_ pero no puedo encontrar ahora mismo una razón gramatical, lo siento .

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## blasita

Sorry to write another post, but after thinking about it for a little while, I´ve come up with this: I think that _estuvo interesante_ might (and I say only ´might´, and only sometimes) imply that it wasn´t actually interesting for me (before going there), I wasn´t so keen on it, but once there, I found it interesting.

This is just my try to help here because it´s very difficult for me to find a reason as I find them interchangeable in this context.

Let´s see what the others say . Un saludo.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Sorry to write another post, but after thinking about it for a little while, I´ve come up with this: I think that _estuvo interesante_ might (and I say only ´might´, and only sometimes) imply that it wasn´t actually interesting for me (before going there), I wasn´t so keen on it, but once there, I found it interesting.



This is interesting, blasita! My non-native understanding of *estar* leads me to use the verb in contexts of surprise--very much like the one you've presented in your response. It fits with the idea of_ ser_ = norm;_ estar_ = departure from the norm. Would you still prefer _fue divertido_ in the following context?

Ayer fui con unos amigos a esquiar. Estaba convencido de que no me iba a gustar para nada, pero estuvo muy divertido/fue muy divertido.


----------



## blasita

> Ayer fui con unos amigos a esquiar. Estaba convencido de que no me iba a gustar para nada, pero estuvo muy divertido/fue muy divertido.



Oops, yes, personally I´d use ´fue´ more often, even here. But I think your rule is right, donbill.

Anyway, I can easily say ´estuvo´ in your sentence. I think it may even be more informal. However, and I don´t know why, I´d probably say _Estuvo muy bien_, no ´divertido´, but it may be just a regionalism/individual use.

I think it´s actually a question (as you implied/said) of regionalisms and contexts. Sorry for not being able to help further here. Please give us more examples if you need it .

Un saludo.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Oops, yes, personally I´d use ´fue´ more often, even here. But I think your rule is right, donbill.
> 
> Anyway, I can easily say ´estuvo´ in your sentence. I think it may even be more informal. However, and I don´t know why, I´d probably say _Estuvo muy bien_, no ´divertido´, but it may be just a regionalism/individual use.
> 
> I think it´s actually a question (as you implied/said) of regionalisms and contexts. Sorry for not being able to help further here. Please give us more examples if you need it .
> 
> Un saludo.



Gracias, blasita. Es mucho más complicado de lo que parece a primera vista, ¿no? Pero siempre buscamos respuestas fijas, inalterables, concretas. Dudo que existan. Pero si existiesen, creo que nos llevaríamos una gran desilusión al encontrarlas. (Muy profundo, ¿no?)


----------



## blasita

> Gracias, blasita. Es mucho más complicado de lo que parece a primera vista, ¿no? Pero siempre buscamos respuestas fijas, inalterables, concretas. Dudo que existan. Pero si existiesen, creo que nos llevaríamos una gran desilusión al encontrarlas. (Muy profundo, ¿no?)



Profundo e inteligente, donbill . Aun así, aunque no sea posible encontrar una regla fija y concreta para decidir entre ´fue´ y ´estuvo´, una sola que se pueda aplicar por igual a todos los casos, espero y deseo que los demás foreros te puedan/os puedan (a todos los muchos que tengan esta duda) ayudar. De hecho, estoy segura de que lo harán porque saben un montón.  Un saludo.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Hola, muy interesante el hilo. Me gustaría aportar mi punto de vista:

Yo, a primera vista, siempre elegiría el verbo ser -fue divertido/interesante-. Pero, pensemos por un momento en cómo se formula una pregunta para esta situación y veremos que dependiendo de ello emplearemos "ser" o "estar".

Por ejemplo:

- ¿Qué tal el otro día en la sierra? - Fue muy divertido...

- Y el otro día, esquiando, ¿qué tal estuvo ? - Estuvo muy divertido

En resumen, para mí son prácticamente intercambiables. Según pregunten, así contesta uno.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Totalmente de acuerdo, Alma .  ¡Te dije, donbill, que la opinión de los expertos estaba a punto de llegar!

Me parece interesante que digas que tú siempre usarías el ´fue´ como yo. Creo que el mayor problema para los no nativos puede venir cuando no es una pregunta-respuesta. Uf, menos mal que es nuestro idioma y no lo tenemos que aprender, ¿eh, Alma?

Un saludo.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

blasita said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, Alma .  ¡Te dije, donbill, que la opinión de los expertos estaba a punto de llegar!
> 
> Me parece interesante que digas que tú siempre usarías el ´fue´ como yo. Creo que el mayor problema para los no nativos puede venir cuando no es una pregunta-respuesta. Uf, menos mal que es nuestro idioma y no lo tenemos que aprender, ¿eh, Alma?
> 
> Un saludo.



Totalmente de acuerdo Blasita. Menos mal, porque aquí se da uno cuenta de lo moldeable que es nuestra lengua atendiendo a razones puramente emocionales, sentimentales, etc., y no a una lógica gramatical pura. Una lengua hecha para el hablante, no para el gramático.

Saludos


----------



## donbill

Alma de cántaro said:


> Una lengua hecha para el hablante, no para el gramático.
> 
> Saludos



Parece que el idioma natal es para el hablante y que el extranjero es para el gramático.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

donbill said:


> Parece que el idioma natal es para el hablante y que el extranjero es para el gramático.



I can see your point donbill. Sorry for finding English grammar rules more logical than those of my mother tongue.


----------



## donbill

Alma de cántaro said:


> I can see your point donbill. Sorry for finding English grammar rules more logical than those of my mother tongue.



There is nothing more difficult than trying to explain our own language!


----------



## The Prof

Talking of trying to explain our own language, I have a question relating to the first post:
Do Americans genuinely say, "it was _very _fun"? To my English ear, it sounds so strange!


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> There is nothing more difficult than trying to explain our own language!


 
¡Y que lo digas!
 
Hola a todos
 
No es nada fácil el tema que estáis debatiendo, yo tampoco puedo dar una respuesta clara, sólo plantearme posibilidades a través de ejemplos concretos:
 
_“Woody Allen *es* divertidísimo. _ (es una característica suya)
_“Woody Allen *está* divertidísimo en* “El Dormilón”*  (en esa película, aquí estoy teniendo en cuenta otras actuaciones)_
(Con llamar la atención sobre este contraste, no estoy descubriendo la pólvora, pero puede servir de base para interpretar las frases que nos están trayendo de coronilla) 
 
Y sigo con mi rollo:
_“Es divertido intervenir en este foro”   _
_“Está divertido intervenir en este foro”_ (porque no estoy pensando que pueda no estar divertido en otro momento)
 
_“El esquí es divertido” _
_“El esquí está divertido” _
_ _
_“No me interrumpas, por favor, que el libro *está* ahora muy interesante” _
_“No me interrumpas, por favor, que el libro *es* ahora muy interesante” _
_ _
Ahora en pasado, como las frases consultadas:
_“*Estuvo* brillante *en la conferencia*’_ (en esa ocasión)  
_‘Fue brillante en la conferencia’ _(generalmente se consideraría )
 
_“La conferencia *fue* interesante” _
_“La conferencia *estuvo* interesante”_ (¿estaré haciendo también hincapié en la ‘ocasionalidad’ del hecho?)
 
_“Qué tal el esquí? Fue divertido” _
_“Qué tal el esquí? Estuvo divertido”_ (lo mismo)
 
Perdonad la cantidad de ejemplos, pero es que quizá podéis encontrar útiles diferencias entre unos y otros. Y si creéis que puedan ir por ahí los tiros…………………


----------



## cpuzey1

spainbound said:


> For a phrase like "I went skiing. It was very fun," or "It was interesting because we were talking in Spanish," would you use ser or estar and would you use imperfect or preterite.
> 
> Estaba divertido? Estuvo divertido? Fue divertido? Era divertido?
> 
> Estaba interesante? Estuvo interesante? Fue interesante? Era interesante.
> 
> This has been bugging me for awhile.


 
Why not just say "nos divertimos mucho"?


----------



## blasita

> Why not just say "nos divertimos mucho"?



Hello cpuzey . Yes, I agree it would be an option to try and avoid the _fue_ vs _estuvo_. Anyway, the original sentence is ´_It_ was very fun´ so quite literally e.g. ´_Fue_ muy divertido´. And besides, I think we are trying to discuss this for it to be useful in other contexts if possible (and because we -at least I- have fun doing it too ).

Un saludo.


----------



## donbill

The Prof said:


> Talking of trying to explain our own language, I have a question relating to the first post:
> Do Americans genuinely say, "it was _very _fun"? To my English ear, it sounds so strange!



I would never say "it was very fun"; I would say "it was a lot of fun." What about you?


----------



## The Prof

donbill said:


> I would never say "it was very fun"; I would say "it was a lot of fun." What about you?


 
Me too.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> _“Es divertido intervenir en este foro”  _
> _“Está divertido intervenir en este foro”_ (porque no estoy pensando que pueda no estar divertido en otro momento)
> 
> _“El esquí es divertido” _
> _“El esquí está divertido” _
> 
> _“No me interrumpas, por favor, que el libro *está* ahora muy interesante” _
> _“No me interrumpas, por favor, que el libro *es* ahora muy interesante” _
> 
> Ahora en pasado, como las frases consultadas:
> _“*Estuvo* brillante *en la conferencia*’_ (en esa ocasión)
> _‘Fue brillante en la conferencia’ _(generalmente se consideraría )
> 
> _“La conferencia *fue* interesante” _
> _“La conferencia *estuvo* interesante”_ (¿estaré haciendo también hincapié en la ‘ocasionalidad’ del hecho?)
> 
> _“Qué tal el esquí? Fue divertido” _
> _“Qué tal el esquí? Estuvo divertido”_ (lo mismo)



Muchas gracias por los ejemplos, Irma. ¿Dirías que estamos expresando una reacción, una evaluación personalizada, y no una declaración objetiva, cuando usamos _estar_? ¿Eso tiene alguna relación con la 'ocasionalidad' que has mencionado?

Saludos


----------



## Istriano

*El esquí ha sido divertido*.


----------



## Irma2011

Istriano said:


> *El esquí ha sido divertido*.


 
Perdona, es que soy gallega y, aunque llevo en Madrid más años de los que quisiera, sigo utilizando siempre el pretérito simple porque el pretérito perfecto simplemente no existe en gallego (es otra vez nuestro querido latín). Después de tantos años, no he podido (ahora sí, por tu advertencia) dejar de utilizarlo. La verdad es que tampoco lo intento, me gusta conservar rasgos de la lengua de la tierra cuando no suenan rematadamente mal (¿o este suena rematadamente mal). Tendré cuidado en el foro. Gracias


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> Muchas gracias por los ejemplos, Irma. ¿Dirías que estamos expresando una reacción, una evaluación personalizada, y no una declaración objetiva, cuando usamos _estar_? ¿Eso tiene alguna relación con la 'ocasionalidad' que has mencionado?
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola donbill
No sé qué pasó que no salió la respuesta completa. Había escrito una introducción (¡breve!) y más ejemplos (¡sólo tres o cuatro más, no quiero ser pesada!), pero no sé qué pasó, veo que se borraron al enviar el mensaje. Trataré de recomponerlo, si puedo y luego pienso cómo responderte.


----------



## Istriano

Irma2011 said:


> Perdona, es que soy gallega y, aunque llevo en Madrid más años de los que quisiera, sigo utilizando siempre el pretérito simple porque el pretérito perfecto simplemente no existe en gallego (es otra vez nuestro querido latín). Después de tantos años, no he podido (ahora sí, por tu advertencia) dejar de utilizarlo. La verdad es que tampoco lo intento, me gusta conservar rasgos de la lengua de la tierra cuando no suenan rematadamente mal (¿o este suena rematadamente mal). Tendré cuidado en el foro. Gracias



Você pode continuar usando os tempos como em português. 
Um abraço.

Deberíamos respetar más las diferencias regionales:
*Ya fui *en Galicia y en Buenos Aires, y *Ayer he ido* en el Noroeste argentino y en Bolivia.

 Lengua no es matemática, toda regla es relativa.


----------



## duvija

Going back to the initial question, my entire soul is with Agro. Totally adequate (and the followers, are too). I would use 'fue/estuvo' the same way, perhaps with some variation due to the verb that was used in the question, as it was explained.

I do find it strange that so many people agree in this! We should celebrate!


----------



## Irma2011

Irma2011 said:


> Hola donbill
> No sé qué pasó que no salió la respuesta completa. Había escrito una introducción (¡breve!) y más ejemplos (¡sólo tres o cuatro más, no quiero ser pesada!), pero no sé qué pasó, veo que se borraron al enviar el mensaje. Trataré de recomponerlo, si puedo y luego pienso cómo responderte.


 
Bueno, no sé ya qué decía exactamente en la parte del mensaje que se borró. Lo que si sé es que el tema que estáis debatiendo no es nada fácil. 

Con el tiempo presente no hay problema, la diferencia entre los dos verbos es clara, como todos sabemos.

Pero con el pretérito simple la cosa no es tan blanco o negro, quizá por el carácter específico de este tiempo verbal:

_“La conferencia *estuvo* interesante” / _“_La fiesta *estuvo* divertida”*:* _
Aquí se expresa ‘temporalidad, idea de cambio, una determinada etapa en la evolución, resultado de un proceso, etc. etc., todo lo que es propio del verbo ‘estar’. Lo habéis dicho ya vosotros, blasita y donbill, con otras palabras: _‘nos llevamos una sorpresa’_, es decir, que estabais pensando en otras posibilidades, de ahí ‘estar’)

_“La conferencia *fue* interesante”_ / “_La fiesta *fue* divertida” _
Aquí el verbo ‘ser’ está en ‘pretérito simple’, un tiempo perfectivo que reduce la idea de ‘permanencia’ (imperfectiva) que caracteriza a ‘ser’, haciéndolo así casi sinónimo de 'estar'.

Parece que lo tengo todo claro, pero no, hay ocasiones en que estas explicaciones no me encajan. Por ejemplo ¿por qué se dice “_Juan *estuvo* divertido en la fiesta”_ y no _“Juan *fue* divertido en la fiesta”? _¿Porque la segunda forma sería interpretada como pasiva? 
_O “*Estuvo* brillante *en la conferencia*’_ y no _“*Fue* brillante *en la conferencia*”_ 
Creo que hay circunstancias que pueden hacer variar el análisis.

Respondiendo a tu pregunta, donbill, con la palabreja ‘ocasionalidad’, que, aunque la he visto usada, debe de ser inventada y me suena muy mal, quise expresar esa idea de ‘temporalidad, cambio, evolución, etc. etc.’ implícita en el verbo ‘estar’. Estos matices pueden muy bien tener relación con la ‘evaluación personalizada’ de que hablas, puesto que las evaluaciones se hacen sobre hechos circunstanciales (estar).

¡Ay, Dios mío, qué sudores!


----------



## blasita

> I do find it strange that so many people agree in this! We should celebrate!


Duvija, it´s not you, for sure: agreeing? What a shame!  Seriously, thanks for your contribution . You´re right; let´s go celebrate it, anyway.



> “La conferencia estuvo interesante” / “La fiesta estuvo divertida”:
> Aquí se expresa ‘temporalidad, idea de cambio, una determinada en la evolución, resultado de un proceso, etc. etc., todo lo que es propio del verbo ‘estar’. Lo habéis dicho ya vosotros, blasita y donbill con otras palabras: ‘nos llevamos una sorpresa’, es decir, que estabais pensando en otras posibilidades, de ahí ‘estar’)
> “La conferencia fue interesante” / “La fiesta fue divertida”
> Aquí el verbo ‘ser’ está en ‘pretérito simple’, un tiempo perfectivo que reduce la idea de ‘permanencia’ (imperfectiva) que caracteriza a ‘ser’, haciéndolo así casi sinónimo de 'estar'.



De acuerdo, pero insisto que creo que en algunos lugares usarían más el ´estuvo´ que el ´fue´ aquí, independientemente del matiz.



> “Estuvo brillante en la conferencia’ y no “Fue brillante en la conferencia” Creo que hay circunstancias que pueden hacer variar el análisis.



Aquí yo personalmente diría desde luego ´estuvo´, no ´fue´ (pero supongo que es sólo por la diferencia entre ser y estar; es decir, estuvo brillante en esa conferencia).
Quizá (y digo sólo quizá) pudiera ser, de todas formas, que sea una diferencia a veces entre algo objetivo (fue y punto y final) y subjetivo (um, creo que estuvo bien -y no me lo esperaba). Pero creo que acabo de decir una tontería; esto es más sorpresa quizás también. 

Creo que en todos los casos en que gramaticalmente ´fue´ y ´estuvo´ son correctos, se puede usar tanto uno como otro (aunque yo usaría ´fue´preferentemente en más ocasiones); otra cosa es que queramos encontrar los matices y demás, y que nos lo pasemos bomba en el intento .



> ¡Ay, Dios mío, qué sudores!



¡Pues no veas los míos! Gracias por tus maravillosos ejemplos y espero que no te importe que haya hecho unos comentarios rápidos _(y personales, que no soy experta en gramática como vosotros, pero sí tengo bastantes años de experiencia en la práctica)_ a algunas de las cosas (no todas).  Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> _pero_ _sí tengo bastantes años de experiencia en la práctica_


 
Y se nota.


----------



## donbill

Hola Irma2011,

Gracias una vez más por tus ejemplos y explicaciones. Y gracias, blasita, por tus comentarios sobre los comentarios.  *Ser vs. estar *y _*pretértito simple vs. imperfecto* _son dos retos grandísimos para muchos no nativos. Creo que hablo por todos cuando digo que este intercambio de preguntas y respuestas nos ayuda muchísimo a entenderlos mejor.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> Respondiendo a tu pregunta, donbill, con la palabreja ‘ocasionalidad’, que, aunque la he visto usada, debe de ser inventada y suena muy mal, quise expresar esa idea de ‘temporalidad, cambio, evolución, etc. etc.’ implícita en el verbo ‘estar’. Estos matices pueden muy bien tener relación la ‘evaluación personalizada’ de que hablas, puesto que las evaluaciones se hacen sobre hechos circunstanciales (estar).
> 
> ¡Ay, Dios mío, qué sudores!



Pues, antes que nada, quiero que sepas que me gusta la palabra 'ocasionalidad'. Y ya que has dicho que puede tener alguna relación con la idea de 'evaluación personal', te advierto que estoy pensando en otra pregunta, tal vez para otro hilo. Hasta pronto.

Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> Pues, antes que nada, quiero que sepas que me gusta la palabra 'ocasionalidad'. Y ya que has dicho que puede tener alguna relación con la idea de 'evaluación personal', te advierto que estoy pensando en otra pregunta, tal vez para otro hilo. Hasta pronto.
> 
> Saludos


 
La esperamos con impaciencia.

Feliz fin de semana a todos


----------



## trescolores

Istriano said:


> Deberíamos respetar más las diferencias regionales:
> *Ya fui *en Galicia y en Buenos Aires, y *Ayer he ido* en el Noroeste argentino y en Bolivia.


Concuerdo en que en el idioma hablado los regionalismos hasta quedan bien (son graciosillos ^^) Sin embargo en el escrito considero que es mejor intentar quitárselos. Yo por ejemplo soy leísta, pero por escrito casi, y digo casi, no se me nota ^^

Esa frase que has puesto, por ejemplo, yo jamás la escribiría así.
1. Ya he ido a Galicia y Buenos Aires, y ayer fui al noroeste argentino y a Bolivia.
2. Ya he estado en Galicia y Buenos Aires, y ayer estuve en el noroeste argentino y Bolivia.

O tal vez con pretérito perfecto simple en ambas, pero a mis navarros oídos no les suena nada bien eso del: "Ayer he ido en el noroeste..."


----------



## Irma2011

trescolores said:


> Concuerdo en que en el idioma hablado los regionalismos hasta quedan bien (son graciosillos ^^) Sin embargo en el escrito considero que es mejor intentar quitárselos. Yo por ejemplo soy leísta, pero por escrito casi, y digo casi, no se me nota ^^
> 
> Esa frase que has puesto, por ejemplo, yo jamás la escribiría así.
> 1. Ya he ido a Galicia y Buenos Aires, y ayer fui al noroeste argentino y a Bolivia.
> 2. Ya he estado en Galicia y Buenos Aires, y ayer estuve en el noroeste argentino y Bolivia.
> 
> O tal vez con pretérito perfecto simple en ambas, pero a mis navarros oídos no les suena nada bien eso del: "Ayer he ido en el noroeste..."


 
Sí, querido quasi-paisano Istriano (¿o eres de Brasil?), trescolores tiene toda la razón al corregir estas frases. Yo no lo hice porque el tema no es el de este hilo y nos podían llamar la atención. Pero sí, tenemos que escribir bien, lo de mi 'hice', 'llamé', 'estuve', etc. para todos los pasados perfectos, bueno, aquí me concedo una bula.


----------

